# Herbal Tea and Supplements



## Marathon Man (Aug 31, 2011)

I have read that Yerba Mate Tea is beneficial for those with Hashimoto's. Does anyone have any experience with this? I have had to give up coffee and as it cranks me up way too much.

I am also seeking supplements that will boost my testosterone. I have been taking selenium, zinc and magnesium for two weeks now and feel noticeably better.

Anyone have any suggestions or reccomendations?


----------

